# Hilfe ich suche spots



## Thorginator123 (13. November 2017)

Hey,
Ich komme aus Dreiech 63322 und suche nach Dirt spots wenn jemand was in der Umgebung kennt sagt bitte bescheid
Schönen Abend noch


----------



## Bejak (16. November 2017)

Dreieich ist doch total flach... Auf der Bulau, Wingertsberg und Ebertsberg rund um Dietzenbach geht ein bischen was, aber dreckig macht man sich da normalerweise auch nicht. Eigent sich für Feierabendrunden oder zum Einstieg. Ansonsten, Hahnenkamm, Feldberg, Taunus, Odenwald, Spessart.

Grüße auch aus dem (fast) Flachland.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fastmike (16. November 2017)

In Götzenhain unter der 661 Brücke müsste noch was gehen und in Mörfelden/walldorf an der Werner Tanne sind auch offizielle Dirtjumps!


----------



## Thorginator123 (16. November 2017)

fastmike schrieb:


> In Götzenhain unter der 661 Brücke müsste noch was gehen


Dort war ich früher ist leider alles komplett ausgetrocknet und Kaput.
Finde ich sehr schade war echt ein schöner Spot!


----------



## Thorginator123 (16. November 2017)

Bejak schrieb:


> Dreieich ist doch total flach... Auf der Bulau, Wingertsberg und Ebertsberg rund um Dietzenbach geht ein bischen was, aber dreckig macht man sich da normalerweise auch nicht. Eigent sich für Feierabendrunden oder zum Einstieg. Ansonsten, Hahnenkamm, Feldberg, Taunus, Odenwald, Spessart.
> 
> Grüße auch aus dem (fast) Flachland.


Ok danke für die Tipps!
werde mir das auf der bulau mal anschauen


----------



## Bejak (16. November 2017)

Wenn du möchtest, kannst du am Sonntag morgens mitfahren, vielleicht sind wir da zu dritt. Aber ob man da hüpfen kann, weiß ich nicht, hat mich bisher noch nicht interessiert. Siehe https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/auf-der-bulau-gefunden-ass-saver-von-stevens-bikes.857463/unread


----------



## Thorginator123 (16. November 2017)

Ich wohne in urberach 63322 also ca.10-15 min von dort weg werde mal schauen melde mich dann nochmal.
Kann man dort auch mit einem dirt bike fahren (hartail) oder wird  das sehr unangenehm?
Werde mir den trail aber vielleicht morgen mal anschauen


----------



## Bejak (17. November 2017)

Ich fahre auch Hardtail, keine Ahnung ob die Runde auch nur einmal über S0 rausgeht... Ich wohne auf der anderen Seite der Bulau und die Runde streift Urberach. Wir können uns ja am Sonntag oben, also nach dem ersten Anstiegchen meiner Runde, am Keltendenkmal treffen, das kennst du bestimmt.


----------



## A_K (23. November 2018)

Gude,
wir suchen noch ein paar Leute die uns beim Bau von ein paar Sprüngen unter der 661 Brücke helfen, wir sind bis jetzt drei Personen.
Von der Stadt wurde es schon genehmigt, wir bekommen auch Erde, Werkzeug und einen Bagger gestellt.
Bei Interesse einfach auf Insta anschreiben: arved.ak

Arved


----------



## A_K (23. November 2018)

Gude,
wir suchen noch ein paar Leute die uns beim Bau von ein paar Sprüngen unter der 661 Brücke helfen, wir sind bis jetzt drei Personen.
Von der Stadt wurde es schon genehmigt, wir bekommen auch Erde, Werkzeug und einen Bagger gestellt.
Bei Interesse einfach auf Insta anschreiben: arved.ak

Arved


----------



## Bejak (21. März 2019)

Letztends aus dem Auto neben der A66 in Hanau Nord entdeckt. Und zwar südlich der Autobahn, zwischen Anschluss Hanu Nord und der Bahnstrecke in einem kleinen Waldstück, wo es laut OSM und Googlemaps einen kleinen See/Teich gibt. Jedenfalls waren da ettliche Jugendliche mit Mountainbikes unterwegs, die haben sich da mehrere Trails diverse Buckel rauf und runter gebaut, auch einen eindrucksvollen Graben haben die mit erschlossen, inklusive diverse Holzbauten. 

Das ist die Stelle: https://www.google.de/maps/place/Ha...f24c7371e02a95c5!8m2!3d50.1418398!4d8.9256392 und https://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=17/50.15322/8.91517&layers=N


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fastmike (21. März 2019)

Ganz toll sowas hier zu posten!


----------



## nikl69 (24. März 2019)

Bombenkrater Offenbach oder etwas kleiner, Hügeltrail. Darf das hier her?


----------



## Bejak (24. März 2019)

nikl69 schrieb:


> Bombenkrater Offenbach oder etwas kleiner, Hügeltrail. Darf das hier her?


Meinst du damit die Suppenschüssel im Leonhard Eisnert Park? Oder das im Waldstück in der Nähe des ehemaligen Lokschuppens des BW Offenbach (heute parken dort S-Bahn-Züge).


----------



## nikl69 (25. März 2019)

2017! der sucht nix mehr, nehm ich an 

Ich kenn mich in und um Offenbach icht aus, weiß nicht wo was war oder ist. Der Bombenkrater ist schon größer, als Schüssel würd ich Ding nicht beschreiben. Iat in einem Waldstück am Stadtrand. Man findet bei Youtube auch ein Video. Der Hügeltrail ist ein Stück weiter drin, waren vorgestern erst wieder ein paar Kids am bauen...


----------

